# Is it normal that it's still raining?



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

For anyone who's been here for more than one winter I'm wondering is it normal that it's still the occational rain even tho it's 5th April as I'm writing this?

I'm wondering because I think I heard ppl saying that the greenest month of Cyprus is Febrary, but as far as I can remember it's greener now than it was in Feb and since it's still the occational rain you'd think it's only getting greener, 
altho it could be that the rain right now isn't quite enough watering for the strong sun so maybe the greenary is gradually getting dryer even now.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I always remember easter time being the greenest time of the year in Cyprus.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There are always still occassional showers in April. In fact if you google coptic charts you will see that March and April bring some coptic storms. 
Around the 25th April we get the sand laden west winds and if it rains at the same time everything ends up covered in red stains from the sand.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

Funny with the weather. My business partner is in Cyprus now and I boasted about the weather before he went. But since he arrived Sunday and will go home tonight he has only seen rain he says.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Funny with the weather. My business partner is in Cyprus now and I boasted about the weather before he went. But since he arrived Sunday and will go home tonight he has only seen rain he says.


He has been unlucky as we have had some glorious weather. At this time of we get a few days of bad weather and then it is back to beautiful sunshine.
Last week I was saying I need to sort out my summer clothes then the next day it rained and the temperature had dropped by about 5 degrees.


----------



## tanithm (Mar 8, 2011)

It seems to be changing from year to year now. We do have rain still in April and sometimes into May too but usually by the mid to end of May the weather has settled.

The seasons do not seem to be the same as they used to be, but I don't think they are anywhere now!


----------

